# my first of 2019



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 4, 2019)

220 mm kitchen knife with 3 silicon bronze dots, pink ivory handle


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## mack (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice handle, congrats!


Mack.


----------



## JoBone (Jan 8, 2019)

Nice work, thanks for sharing


----------

